# Thanks



## Fairkid (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello forum members.

Just wanted to introduce myself and say thanks for all the great info as a long time reader.

I am about to invest in my first espresso machine so will be scouring the site for tips and info.

Looking at the usual suspects to begin with i.e. Gaggia Classic or a Rancilio Silvia - any other left field possibilities I should be looking at?


----------



## Fairkid (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh and grinder wise I love the look of the Eureka Mignon so will be researching that to death too.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome, have a look around, a few machines and grinders are in the For Sale section.

After you do your research, let us know if you have any questions.


----------

